# Should I insulate garage walls?



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys, just noticing as it gets colder that one side of my house is about 5-6 degrees colder than the other. Just so happens that the garage is underneath. Not a big deal to me, but my 7 month old son's room is above it and we have to crank the heat up to make sure he stays warm.

The floor (garage ceiling) has insulation, but the garage walls do not, nor do the garage doors.

Generally, the garage is only about 10-15 degrees warmer than outside.

Could this be the culprit? If so, should I frame the garage, insulate......and sheetrock? Or do I have any other options? I have a ton of tools in the garage, so its not bare by any means.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Figure #7: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/
Cover with 5/8" drywall and fire-taped, long screws (section on foamboard): http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html

Gary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Rooms over garages almost always end up feeling colder. The builders tend to not put enough insulation in that ceiling.
I see no way insulating the walls will have any effect.
Is there seals around the outside of the garage door?
Have you sealed any holes you can find where wiring was run in the top plates?
What kind of flooring do you have in there?


----------

